# Phone Talk



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 13, 2011)

My son: dad I need a new phone

Me: why

My son: the screen only shows white

Me: OK so what

My son: I cant see when the girls call

Me: 'yons use the house phone

My son: pops you killing me

Me: buzz off

My son: Mooooom

Me: holy sheeeeet

My wife: boy needs a phone

Me: so

My wife: we spent $500 on your phone two years ago didn't we

Me: I work for living

My wife: (calls verizon) when does this phone qualify for upgrade OK blah blah

My son: (30 minutes later) Dad look at my new driod

Me: Teeth grinding, left eye twitching buzz off

My wife: only $200 (what she is really saying is I have to wait until June for my upgrade)

Me: Happy Birthday (February 12) don't ask for sheet else son

My son: Dad what do you need done

Me: Everyone out (including the dog) Zzzzzzzz now this is more like it lol.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 15, 2011)

haha!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds like you were overruled by a higher court.  Sounds like your sons knows his home law.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 18, 2011)

I am suppose to have my new I-phone already. My new song kids cost money kids cost money when your wife butters you up to get more say no thanks and go back to sleep.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 20, 2011)

I know a gentleman who endures similar trials and tribulations.

He often tells his son to beware:

"I made you and I can make another one just like you ... don't push me!"

He's pretty direct and short of communication but gets his point across most of the time.


----------

